# Upgraded from 8.2 to 9.0 and lost networking



## unixgirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello
 I upgraded a server via CVsup / make world, mergemaster etc.

After I rebooted, everything looked normal, however it cannot follow the default route. I cannot ping the router from the box, other boxes on the network cannot reach it.

I can only access the server via remote console. All other servers on the network are fine.
I have run out of things to check. I recompiled everything again, just to make sure. I also compiled and installed the GENERIC kernel as a test. However I forgot to save my old 8.2 kernel so I was not able to try re-rebooting into that. I also have had the unit power cycled to make sure there was no stuck hardware.
I have not yet tried installing from scratch yet since the unit is not close to me. 

I would love any suggestions on what could be wrong or things to check. 

 Thanks!

 Nicole


 Information below: Replacing the actual IP's with substitutes:


```
$ ifconfig nfe0

nfe0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500     
options=c219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:e0:81:c1:47:b8
        inet 192.168.1.13 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active

$ netstat -rn
Routing tables
Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.1        UGS         0       12   nfe0
192.168.1.0/24     link#3             U          16       30   nfe0
192.168.1.13       link#3             UHS         0        0    lo0
127.0.0.1          link#6             UH          0       50    lo0


$ ping 192.168.1.1
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
etc..

$ ping 192.168.1.15
PING 192.168.1.15 (192.168.1.15): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: No route to host
ping: sendto: No route to host
ping: sendto: No route to host
etc..
```

 (.2 and .3 are alternate routers on the network .15 is another server on the network I tried pinging it from)

```
$ arp -an
? (192.168.1.3) at MAC address on nfe0 expires in 1200 seconds [ethernet]
? (192.168.1.2) at MAC address on nfe0 expires in 1200 seconds [ethernet]
? (192.168.1.15) at MAC address on nfe0 expires in 1169 seconds [ethernet]
? (192.168.1.13) at MAC address on nfe0 permanent [ethernet]
```


----------



## throAU (Feb 1, 2012)

Does your new OS enable firewalling?

What does /etc/rc.conf look like?


----------



## unixgirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Normally I have ipfw enabled. This had been working fine as 8.2. However I disabled ipfw for testing, especially when I tried GENERIC kernel. 

So I have tried, as normal ipfw built into kernel, not built into kernel, ipfw On, Off, Open.
EX: 

```
firewall_enable="YES"           # Set to YES to enable firewall functionality
firewall_script="/etc/rc.firewall" # Which script to run to set up the firewall
firewall_type="OPEN"          # Firewall type (see /etc/rc.firewall)
firewall_quiet="NO"             # Set to YES to suppress rule display
firewall_logging="YES"          # Set to YES to enable events logging

defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 192.168.1.13 netmask 255.255.255.0"

background_fsck="NO"   # Attempt to run fsck in the background where possible.
inetd_enable="YES"               # Run the network daemon dispatcher (YES/NO).
inetd_program="/usr/sbin/inetd" # path to inetd, if you want a different one.
inetd_flags="-wW -C 60"         # Optional flags to inetd
icmp_drop_redirect="YES"         # Set to YES to ignore ICMP REDIRECT packets
icmp_log_redirect="NO"          # Set to YES to log ICMP REDIRECT packets
```


----------



## unixgirl (Feb 1, 2012)

*Additional interesting information:*
 Comparing this machine to another server with a similar Tyan MB running 8.2, I noticed on 9.0 I have no /dev/ata.


----------



## von_Gaden (Feb 1, 2012)

Did you try to hardware "reset" your NIC (by turning off the power supply or unpluging the power cord for at least 10 seconds)?


----------



## unixgirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, I tried that as stated in my original post.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 1, 2012)

Can you ping your own interface from your box?

[CMD=""]# ping 192.168.1.13[/CMD]

If you have access to your switch (router) ethernet port, does it get any arp info from your box? 
Bringing it down and up might also help.


----------



## unixgirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi
 Yes it can ping itself. - I do not have access to the router and this box is connected to a rather rudimentary switch. 
 The server also seems to not have arp data on the main router, but does seem to for other router/switch interfaces. 
 Having to reboot a router after an install seems rather odd at best.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 2, 2012)

At this point I would reboot the switch and then the router, if the down time is acceptable. 

If nothing works again then I am afraid that a visit to the location sounds necessary at this time.

Before proceeding with an new install it might be worth booting with an mfsbsd image. Just to rule out any driver issues.

Having a new ethernet cable with you will be a good idea also,


----------



## unixgirl (Feb 14, 2012)

*Solved - Sort Of*

It*'*s rather odd, but this machine that was working fine until upgraded, started working after I moved the network cable to a different port on the switch. I can't imagine what seemed to confuse the port. Perhaps the presentation of the MAC address changed? In either case, annoyed I had to touch it, but 9.0 is now working on it. 

 Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## throAU (Feb 14, 2012)

What model switch is it, out of interest?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2012)

Rather than moving to a different port, does it start working again if the Ethernet cable is just disconnected momentarily?


----------



## unixgirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello
 The switch is an older 10/100 Intel Express 460T. Finally got access to it and every port is set to auto.
 I had full powered down the server and restarted and since the server was working fine prior to the upgrade, needing to move the lan cable seemed to be the last thing I would need to do. Since I moved it to a new port, it has been working fine. So any further analyses isn't possible. 
 I manage a few hundred BSD boxes and this was a first for me.


----------



## von_Gaden (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very glad for you - a few hundred boxes (not only BSD, just any OS) and a first time switch port malfunction! I can say this is much frequent in my practice.


----------



## unixgirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Mostly all BSD boxes and yes so far only a few switch port malfunctions. Just never one where the box shows the port is alive, the link lights work, and after a reboot during an OS upgrade.


----------

